# EGD Question



## drhoads (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a physician attempting to bill for cpt 43251, 43239 & 43236.  My question is can 43239 & 43236 be billed together.  Physician perfromed random biopsies, and a polyp that was removed via snare after base was injected with saline.  Thank you.


----------



## WROGERS (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes.  Per CCI edits you can bill both alongs as 43239 is a seperate and distant service.  Since the doctor did a polpectomy and biopsies, you can bill both.  Amend modifier 59 to the 43239 and have it as your 2nd CPT code.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## drhoads (Oct 23, 2012)

So then the CPT order would be as follows: 43251, 43239-59, 43236-Do I need a modifier?


----------

